# 93 nx2000 w/o abs brakes..ad22vf???



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

will this work as the caliper upgrade?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no it wont but Ill buy that junk if you are tryung to get rid of it how does 5$ shipped sound?


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Actually, since I posted this thread, I called the yard up if I can take a look at them, I found the yard at car-parts.com and it showed 91 w/o abs. It was local and it was just 5 min away from my location,...LO AND BEHOLD....AD22VF on the calipers!!! I bought em and took em home happy as a mofo, $45 each. they even let me use their grinder to grind some of the rust off, otherwise, they were in pretty good shape!


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

So another Q, will the rears also work for the b14 drum to disc upgrade? or does it have to be from an se-r? justin's how-to doesn't mention if the nx rear calipers can work.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

bumpity bump

NX rear calipers: AD7HA


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Yeah I was messin with ya.You can use those rears too.Be sure to grab the spindles.rotors,calipers,master cylinder,e-brake lines and buy plenty of brake fluid.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

alright, one more question, for ss brake lines, do I get ones that fit an NX or a B14, or are these all the same?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

To fit your car.


----------

